# SO EXITED!



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

As some of you may know, i'm makiing my hedgie a c&c cage for christmas! i' so happy! i started on it tonight! it's looking GREAT! i'm a bit short so i'm running to the store tomorrow to buy more! wish me luck!
-Jessie
Ps. What does your c&c cage look like?
PPS: i ate some spicy bolivian chile today in spanish class! :lol: :roll:  It Was HOT~ :twisted:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow! What a wonderful Christmas present for little Truffles!


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

Guess what! i just went to this local sign shop and asked for a 4x8 sheet of coroplast, AND, i said it was for my hedgehogs new cage. she showed me to the back, i said peferably white, but any color is okay. she pulled out a sheet of black coroplast that she said she used it for packing material, it has a few bends in it but there is a big enough part where there is ne bends or anything, that i could use! so i asked how much it is............ she said FREE! now i am cutting it to size to make it fit. i am using black for the bottom and some of my dads old white coroplast signs to make the sides! I AM Now SUPER EXITED!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Woohoo! Can't wait to see it when it's done. I bet your hedgie is going to love it.


----------

